# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] Έλεγχος κεφαλής laser OPT-725B2

## Randy13

καλησπέρα ,

Επεσε στα χαίρια μου ενα cd player αυτοκινήτου ενός φίλου το οποίο εχει το εξής πρόβλημα , οταν βάζεις το cd μεσα μετα απο 4 περιπου δευτερόλεπτα το πετάει εξω , το άνειξα και έλεγξα τα switches και τα μοτεράκια όπου δεν βρήκα πρόβλημα , πάτησα με το χαίρι τα ανάλογα switches σαν να του βάζω cd και παρατήρησα οτι ενώ δουλέυει ο μηχανισμός δεν ανάβει το laser (OPT-725B2) . Υπάρχει καπου ή γνωρίζει κάποιος το πως μπορώ να τσεκάρω το laser? Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44924Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44925

----------


## kokoblue

Αρχικα αλλαξε το λαστιχακι που βγαζει το cd εξω ειναι αμελητεα η τιμη περιπου 0.30Ε
επειτα αν σου κανει παλι το ιδιο θελει μαλλον καποια ρυθμιση η οποια γινετε μονο με πλαμογραφο..μην επειχηρησεις να πειραξεις το τριμ της κεφαλης με το κατσαβιδακι χωρις παλμογραφο δν προκειτε να σου ξαναναψει..εκτος κι αν παρεις καινυργια!!

----------

Randy13 (10-06-18)

----------


## Randy13

μπορεί  να παίζει ρόλο το λαστιχάκι που δεν ανάβει η κεφαλή ?

----------

